# 1969 Front fender removal



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

Just want to make sure I am doing this correctly and in the proper order if their is one. I am pulling my motor to clean up the engine bay and to replace the rear main seal, as well as repair some minor rust on the lower fenders. Whats the proper sequence for this? Im sure there isnt a specific order but I was going to go lower valance, nose, hood, outer and lastly inner fenders (or do the inners stay)? I have the workshop manual, I didnt see any specified procedure.

Thanks for any help


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

the inner fender liners (metal) can be removed without removing the entire frt end disassembly if you wanted to do that


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

When I removed my engine on my 65 GTO, I also took off the hood and front fenders. Be sure to take measurements and many photos of the “before” fender spacing to hood, cowl and doors. In addition, label ALL hardware and shim spacers and locations to reduce problems during reassembly. I failed to heed my own advice to you and found reassembly and alignment to be far more difficult than it should have been.


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

Noangelbuddy said:


> When I removed my engine on my 65 GTO, I also took off the hood and front fenders. Be sure to take measurements and many photos of the “before” fender spacing to hood, cowl and doors. In addition, label ALL hardware and shim spacers and locations to reduce problems during reassembly. I failed to heed my own advice to you and found reassembly and alignment to be far more difficult than it should have been.


Thank you
Thats the plan is to remove fenders, hood and front end. Good point about the measurments, I will have the ziplock and sharpie ready to go.

Thanks again


----------

